
ArnoldC – A programming language based on Arnold Schwarzenegger one-liners - raywritescode
https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC/wiki/ArnoldC
======
henryw
Some silly suggestions for the future versions:

throwing an exception: YOU KILLED MY FATHER BIG MISTAKE

catching an exception: COME WITH ME IF YOU WANT TO LIVE

finally: REMEMBER SULLY WHEN I PROMISED TO KILL YOU LAST

null value: @YOUVE JUST BEEN ERASED or @HASTA LA VISTA BABY or @I LET HIM GO

positive infinity value: @YOURE FIRED

negative infinity value: @WHAT KILLED THE DINOSAURS THE ICE AGE

NaN value: @IM PREGNANT

~~~
rtkwe
HASTA LA VISTA, BABY is already an operator in ArnoldC as the method
terminator, best not to have it used twice.

------
aaronbrethorst
Feature request: Add exception handling with the one-liner "IT IS NOT A TUMOR"

~~~
mVChr
And promises should be implemented using "I'LL BE BACK"

~~~
ZirconCode
"I'LL BE BACK is the keyword for RETURN "

~~~
mindslight
"I'LL BE BACK" should really be call/cc.

~~~
yitchelle
"I'LL BE BACK" \- for recursion

------
bhouston
BTW one of the more popular renders in the film industry is called "Arnold"
and it is named after Schwarzenegger.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_(software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_\(software\))

Examples of usage here:
[https://www.solidangle.com/](https://www.solidangle.com/)

------
Impossible
I'm disappointed that "WHO IS YOUR DADDY AND WHAT DOES HE DO" doesn't appear
to be a key phrase.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Should be the command for accepting a line of input from the user

~~~
malbs
I would have thought that was to define a new sub-class

------
dasil003
From now on I will interpret all-caps text as Austrian action-hero monotone
rather than shouting.

------
snorkel
There's no exceptions because Arnold does not try/fail at anything.

------
eob
Thanks to you I'll now not be able to help reading all CONSTANT_VARIABLES in
Arnold's voice.

------
vezzy-fnord
Thanks! Time to migrate our proprietary in-house database from LOLCODE to
ArnoldC.

------
soperj
My favorite was "I'M THE PARTY POOPER" from Kindergarten Cop.

~~~
WiseWeasel
Maybe the break in a switch statement... could merge with Impossible's
request:

    
    
      WHO IS YOUR DADDY AND WHAT DOES HE DO (foo){
          SEE YOU AT THE PARTY 'bar':
              //kill bad guys
              I AM THE PARTY POOPER;
      }

~~~
jessedhillon
As ArnoldC doesn't use braces there needs to be a key phrase to end the
switch. I recommend NO MORE COMPLAINING

And the default case could be nominated by GET IN AND START PADDLING

------
Zikes
KILL ME I'M HERE - Break loop

YOU'RE ONE UGLY MOTHERFUCKER - User input

IF IT BLEEDS WE CAN KILL IT - Throw exception

CRUSH YOUR ENEMIES - Handle exception

~~~
jbigelow76

        >IF IT BLEEDS WE CAN KILL IT
    

I think that would do better as a switch or case handler semantic.

------
xcolour
For perfect accompaniment, listen to Austrian Death Machine [1].

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austrian_Death_Machine](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austrian_Death_Machine)

~~~
LaSombra
Thank you for showing me a great, funny band!

------
gohwell
EPIC! The author included a list of video clips for each line he used.
[https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC](https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC)

------
LeoNatan25
This is one of the funniest things I've seen this week!

~~~
LeoNatan25
Well, I read some more. Safe to say, one of the funniest things in a very long
time. As an Arnie fan, this is so much fun! Being on GitHub, can't wait to see
what other funny ideas people bring into it. :D

~~~
saraid216
The next step is obviously Samuel L. Jackson.

~~~
LeoNatan25
Or Mr. T

------
bhauer
C you at the party, Richter!

------
cesario
Here's an ArnoldC->Ruby transpiler based entirely on regexps :
[https://github.com/franckverrot/arnoldc.rb](https://github.com/franckverrot/arnoldc.rb)

I urge the author of the language to create ArnoldCSpec, so that other
implementations can be given the opportunity to challenge the main one. :-D

------
WiseWeasel
This could be a solid foundation for TerminatorOS, the operating system for
killer robots with speech synthesizers.

------
temuze
Here's a list of most of the phrases:
[https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC/blob/master/src/main/sca...](https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC/blob/master/src/main/scala/org/arnoldc/ArnoldParser.scala#L9)

------
ctrager
You all might enjoy "Terminally Blonde" at about the 6 minute mark:
[http://www.thirdcoastfestival.org/library/664-re-
sound-27-th...](http://www.thirdcoastfestival.org/library/664-re-sound-27-the-
remix-show)

------
alariccole
What won me over was the fact that the else statement is "BULLSHIT".

------
outworlder
Now, the world just needs an ArnoldC#, for interop with LOLCODE.net

------
erbo
I HAVE DETAILED FILES - Something related to file I/O maybe?

FUCK YOU ASSHOLE - Equivalent of Perl die()?

Other suggestions for future expansion:

COME WITH ME IF YOU WANT TO LIVE

TRUST ME (An assert()?)

I NEED A VACATION

------
phowat
Trying to resist the urge to write a 99 bottles of beer example with that.

------
NAFV_P
NOTHING CLEAN RIGHT

------
coreymgilmore
This is hysterical. That being said, nice work!

